# Any interest in E-Collar clinic in FM area?



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The North Dakota Retriever Club of the FM area is looking at ways to help the local area working dog owners. We currently have a relationship with the FM Obedience club and put on a hunters type class there as well as weekly training groups available on our grounds between Dilworth and Glyndon. This year there are also a couple club members that will be putting on specialized training sessions with small groups of people looking to learn how to train their own dogs better for things like upland hunting, multiple retrieves, and even teaching how to get your dog to follow hand signals and blind retrieves.

Until spring, we have some time to kill and we are considering offering a minimal fee training day to introduce and teach people on how to properly use an E-Collar.

If anyone is interested, please let me know either via response her or via PM.


----------

